

Chrome's Integration With Google Search - devinrhode2
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2013/03/chromes-integration-with-google-search.html

======
ConstantineXVI
A note: disabling the 'Instant extended API' in chrome://flags gives you the
old new tab page back.

(I can see the reasoning, but personally think it's ugly and a waste of space.
Then again, I never liked having Google as my homepage to begin with)

------
devinrhode2
Google spent this much time on trying to get dumb users to learn to search
from the omnibox? I think there is a solid opportunity to target highly
skilled users with high performance machines. You can use more shortcut keys
for things, and you don't have slow down from casual/confused users

------
dombili
I don't understand the purpose of this change. If Chrome was a new product,
I'd understand it as it'd probably mean that Google was trying to get people
to use Omnibox, but don't people already know that the address bar is also the
search bar? This is just a waste of space.

